
How to Browse the Web from a NYC Wifi Link Kiosk - computerlab
https://computerlab.io/2016/09/23/how-to-browse-the-web-from-nyc-link/
======
computerlab
Context: [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3790560/New-York-
for...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3790560/New-York-forced-
disabled-web-browsing-street-wi-fi-kiosks-people-hanging-hours-watching-
porn.html)

~~~
zwtaylor
What did they honestly think was going to happen when they introduced internet
terminals across the city?

I struggle to understand the city's response to this issue, aggressive
filtering could have achieved the same goal of preventing unseemly public web
browsing.

